# Online Star Trek Series



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Subject: OT online Star terk series Star Trek: Starship Exeter 

This may be of interest to some of you. 

There is a star trek online series that could be/is considered a sequel to the original ST. Star trek: Starship Exeter. 

You can only see it on line for now. 

They have 3 episodes made so far with more to come. Very cool stuff so far. It looks & feels like the series from the 60s as everything about it is made to look like it was made back then. 

They made all the sets & props to look like the style of the sets & props used in the 60s. 

This a real Star Trek series. Very well made considering what it is. 

I would recomend that those who are interested in this check it out & tell others who might like it to. If this goes over well it could end up on DVD. 

Starship Exeter can be found at the following link 

http://www.starshipexeter.com or just go to starshipexter.com 

Start off with the pilot 

Also. Book mark the website for easy getting to so you don't forget where to go when new episodes come out. You may want to see more. I'm checking it out & It's impressive. 

The site works best with broadband as dialup users will find it takes to long for the files to download to your media player, I know it's a bummer but that's dialup for you. 

I hope some of you enjoy it & please say what you think of it after you see it. 

They should try this with LIS to please all the fans who want more of what LIS was in the 60s. You'll see what I mean when you see it. 

I'm off to see act 2 of the pilot episode.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for the link. I'll watch at lunch. A quicky look and....FANTASTIC.....makes me want to build an Exeter!!!!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great stuff that has been out a while. I think you can already get the first episode on DVD.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Very much like the ORIGINAL. I enjoyed it very much. Action.....humour......The only thing I didn't like was the Chick in the Chair. Now before anyone starts on the politically correct....I didn't mind having a female 2nd in command. What I didn't like was that she was letting the Exeter take a pounding without firing back.

They could have had a scene with her saying fire phasers and we just here the sound...but NADA....why not invite the Klingons to dinner.....hey..great idea for a movie!!!!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

There she is at it again!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

ThomasModels said:


> There she is at it again!


Her body langage is so defensive!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Exeter is fantasic.

Even more prolific is "the Hidden Frontier" TNG-era series, now in its fifth season.
Go to www.hiddenfrontier.net and watch a LOT of episodes!

Rather BAD on line Trek is "The New Voyages."


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Been there done that. I am really into the Fan Films of Star Trek.

Check out www.newvoyages.com and see the Enterprise move like no ship has moved before.

Don't forget that Thomas is working on Starship Exeter. :thumbsup: 
I already am working on a small model of the Exeter. Also working on a model that was seen in the first episode of New Voyages.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

heiki said:


> Her body langage is so defensive!


I think her body language is fantastic, and so is the body itself.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> I think her body language is fantastic, and so is the body itself.


Can't really argue with that, especially with the way those TOS uniforms show off legs ...

By the way, I'm pretty sure there's only 1 episode so far with the second about to be released, and the third on hold in the "pre-production" stage, rather than three finished like Dr. Pretorious said in the initial post.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

*Exeter (Starship)*

Hi all,

I like Starship Exeter too. Hope you don't mind if I take this opportunity to show of my PL build up of the USS Exeter:

Little Exeter 

Enjoy!


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

^ I certainly don't. It's kinda the point of the bbs. 

(after checking it out)
Nice! Is that lighting I see in the nacelle fronts? Is it a chaser circuit?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

SWEEEEET, Kurok!


----------



## stowe (May 29, 2003)

I Enjoyed the Exeter, but for some reason I liked the "_5 year Mission_" or _NEW Voyages_ episodes better. The use of the Franz Joseph ships and "Campy" acting really make it feel like the Star Trek of old... :wave: 

You have to admit "Kirks" hairdo is killer!! Reminds me of that certain Millionaire...Your FIRED! (or at least your hairdo should be!) :jest: 


BDS

P.S. I know Thomas is doing the modeling for Exeter, but New Voyages has gotten _Eugene Roddenberry Jr. _  as the Consulting Proucer!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Actually, it's not lighted at all. Those are the clear red replacement parts from VA Miniatures. They look great when light shines through. 
A great kit, I hope to build more. Can't wait for the next Starship Exeter episode this December!

BTW, I loaned them that Phaser you see on the site!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Actually Stowe, Eugene offered consulting services to Exeter very early this year.

I just screened the rough drafts of The Tressaurian Intersection.

*OMG!!* This thing kicks ass even lacking pick up shots, SPFX, sound, music, trimming, editing, and dialog looping!

Fasten your seatbelts!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Very cool Exeter model Kurok. I still think they should have used it as set dressing!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Starship Exeter has put out one episode so far.Episode 2 comes out in December.For a donation to them you can get a DVD on the making of the first one, and you will get your name in the credits. Look for my name come December.

Star Trek New Voyages came out with the new episode this month. The FX will blow your mind. If you have signed up at EZ Board,New Voyages has their Forum over there. If you go check out thread on DVD, they got some nice DVD covers if you make your own.

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Actually, isn't he supposed to be Jack Lord and not Shatner? I think that was what I read awhile back. His acting may make more sense that way.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thomas,
Always good to see some of your Exeter work. :thumbsup: 

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

While I recognize that New Voyages has great set designers and builders, and decent effects, the script and acting in episode 1 was beyond atrocious. The script made the mistake of throwing in all the crap I hate - time travel, Q, the Borg. The dialog consisted mostly of regurgitated lines from the movies to the point I was reciting it along with them. There was nothing remotely original about it.

I doubt I could stomach another episode.

Exeter, however, captured the feel of the original series while giving us an original story without any of the trappings of later Trek that I find annoying. I felt like I was watching a show written at the time of TOS, not something written today by fanboys trying to cram in every reference they could from the last 40 years. 

Exeter did it right. I look forward to more.

But the Hidden Frontier people are amazing! They're taking Trek forward in the TNG era, and my GOD are they prolific! They produce a few stinkers, and it took a while for the actors to learn to, like, ACT. But they just keep cranking out episodes so overall, they average out to "good." There are some gems in there. And I love the woman who plays Shelby.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Actually, "D"Wife" and I cued up the old PC last night and watched Exeter. The verdict was "a bit cheesy, but overall not bad at all". Looking forward to the next one!!

Although she did remark that the Andorians fought like girls! I was really impressed with the special effects in general. Although the monster in the beginning of the movie looked like something my nephew made out of modelling clay in third grade. 

(Forgive me John, I just can't resist! Perhaps I'll send Manny Coto an email and suggest to him that the next time he does an aerial battle between the NX-01 and Stukas over New York that he scrap the CGI models and use modelling clay models!!!) :jest: 

Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Yep! Other than Barney the Dinosaur, the episode ain't that bad. I think they may go back and replace that effect with a special edition one day.

The next _Exeter _ episode looks very promising. I like the fact that they picked a different starship and different crew to expand upon the _TOS _ universe.

I've just downloaded the _STNV _ episode last night and this morning. Plan on watching it this evening. I did see the teaser and title segment and it looks like a wild ride. Hopefully they've included Q, the Borg, and time travel to get them out of the mess they're in so far! :jest:


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Hey John, you got any kids? Thought I might check out some recitals or school plays.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Me? Nope. Wanna check out a grammar-school level play, see The New Voyages.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi All,

I do enjoy stimulating conversation when it comes to the on-line Trek programs (usualy known as fan-flics). Each one has it's own charm and capabilities. 

Both Exeter and New Voyages use very well developed set's, costumes, props and produce exceptional quality. Hidden Frontier uses mostly CGI for it's sets and ships so each is a creature upon it's self.

As for the porduction side. I can only speak for HF as I have performed,(as the Cardasian "Heavy" Gul Malek) ran tape, did "Boom" duty, built and maintained the PADDS, Phasers and Phaser Rifle used in HF, and constructed the "Ready Room" model of the Excelsior (an AMT E-D with the Starcrafts AGT Upgrade kit and JT Graphics decals) The upcoming episode "Epitath" is the model's debuit I believe. I'll have to post some pics in a day or two of the model (Provided I can find them!). It can be herculean to produce these programs, and I enjoy each and every one (especialy the ones I acted in. Talk about funny!) 

My hat's off to Thomas, as his modeling skills far exceed mine. And I have no problem with that! To quote Spock from TWOK "Each with their own gifts!" I look forward to seeing Exeter's second episode in December. As well as having enjoied "In Harms Way!" from NV.

So go, and enjoy your favorite series, perhaps even make your own. That is what fan-made Trek is all about!

John Nelson
Glendale, AZ


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Kudos to you and your cast and crewmates, John. I've been enjoying HF for quite a while. And the chick who plays Shelby is good! And hot!


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

One of the guys I work with was a red shirt... err, "Exeter Security Guard". He said they had a blast making it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Their are two new ST fan film in the works. USS Hathaway has pictures and two FX teasers at www.freewebs.com/usshathaway , and USS Intrepid which has pictures ,wallpaper,and video and music teasers at www.ussintrepid.net

USS Intrepid will have a teaser trailer up next month.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Very cool Exeter model Kurok. I still think they should have used it as set dressing!



Many thanks, Thom. That praise means a lot to me...coming from the designer of the kit.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey John P - what format are the Hidden Frontier shows in? I find streaming video to be a drag.

Are all five seasons of Hidden Frontier available at their site?

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think tyey're Quicktime movies, Dave. But I usually can watch them as they stream, then save them out to my drive. There was a point I had all the eps on 3 CDROMs, but I gave them to a friend. I had to get them off my drive to make room for more important stuff - I can always get them again from their site.

If you don't want to stream them, you can click the episode link and "save target as..." and watch it after it downloads.

http://www.hiddenfrontier.com/


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Thanks John. I didn't realize that Quicktime files could be saved right on the PC and watched later like a Windows media file. When I watched Exeter Wednesday night I streamed it and occasionally the audio and video would get out of sync. The New Voyages stuff however downloads to the PC as a Windows media file and seemed to play much more smoothly.

I'll try your "save as" trick.

Huzz


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Dave,

The latest episode was sneeked out last night and is about to be released. "Epitath" is the second to last episode of the 5th season, and will set up a story arc that will run to the end of the series (season 7). 

All episodes are available at the main HF website. Click on "Download Seasons 1-5". The are experiments being conducted on bittorrents and the episodes look real good on a DVD! 

If your interested the episodes I have performed in are: "Motus Operandi", "Piracy of the Noble",(As Gul Malek), just check out the "mask" we used in MO. I had to voice over the part as the mask muffeled the words. We finaly had Cardassian make-up created for PtoN. (It took me a week to get all the grey out of my ears!) And "Security Counsel" as a Security Officer carring a very BIG Stick (IE Phaser rifle). I have been in the background in a few others, or assisted in the production in a couple more. (Not easy to get to Pasadena, CA when you live in Phoenix, AZ .

Also I encourage everyone to check out the new HF newsletter (links are on the main page) where latest info, bloopers (and boy there are some doozys ) and spoilers can be found.

I agree that Risha Denney (Capt. Shelby) is very cute. A nice lady and aspiring actress in her own part. She is working on an infomercial for Windsor Pilates between HF and her studies.

John Nelson
Glendale, AZ


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I watch ST:NV last night and thought the production values pretty high, the guest stars impressive BUT:

1. Replacing the original stars en masse that way doesn't work for me.

2. The ships were way too fighter-like. The effects fellows seemed to be showing off instead of effectively conveying the sturdy look and movements of a LARGE space vessel.

3. The story had way too many holes and left me wondering at some points just what had happened. 

4. The editing was a little too quickly paced most of the show and too slow at some other places.

5. Acting seemed to be almost a parody of the original actors.

6. The Doomsday Machine _wagged its tail like a dog! _ Looked more like a cartoon than anything else.

Overall, however, kind o' enjoyable. :tongue:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> 6. The Doomsday Machine _wagged its tail like a dog! _ Looked more like a cartoon than anything else.


 The Doomsday Spermatazoa?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> The Doomsday Spermatazoa?


Well, okay, now that you mention it, I suppose so. :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I watch ST:NV last night and thought the production values pretty high, the guest stars impressive BUT:
> 
> 1. Replacing the original stars en masse that way doesn't work for me.
> 
> ...



Another diehard ST fan. Well if you want to see parody, download New Voyages "Come What May" the first one. The second one is a great
improvement, and I really like it. Like all fan films they try to get their footing in the first one,then as they make more it gets better.


----------



## NWO (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi all,
I just watched the Star Trek: New Voyages episode "In Harms Way". For what it is, it is VERY entertaining. And the CGI is GREAT! I love all the exterior shots of the Starships. Gives us great views of the vessels (or is that WESSELS?) that we have never seen before.
Now my QUESTION is, WHERE DO I FIND THE FIRST EPISODE? I would like to see it, but I cant find ANYWHERE on the website to download it. The only thing I could download is "In Harms Way". That is the only episode listed in their 'episodes' part of the website.
Help me out here!

Thanks!


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

I was really stunned to see the quality in ST: NV 'In Harm's Way' episode. And the acting actually got better than what was in the first episode. The storyline was extremely good, though understanding exactly everything that was going on was a bit difficult due to less-than-good writing. I've seen it 4 times now and keep picking up new bits that make the confusing stuff clearer, such as why the Doomsday Machine looks different. I agree that it looks rather silly, especially in how it moves, but if you get beyond that and realize this was all done by amateurs, the thing is quite amazing. The sets for the bridge and transporter room are flat out perfect!

Scott
[email protected]


----------



## NWO (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes, I enjoyed the SECOND episode as well, but where do I find the FIRST episode?
Thanks!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

NWO said:


> Yes, I enjoyed the SECOND episode as well, but where do I find the FIRST episode?
> Thanks!


www.dragonsfang.com/newvoyages/newvoyages.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, I just watched the second ep.

MUCH BETTER!
Better writing, better acting, better lighting.
I'm STUNNED at the three 60s guest stars! (Barbara Luna is STILL a fox!)

_*BUT...*_
The starships moved like frickin cartoons. Looked ridiculous. They looked fine when moving normally, but the high-speed rolls and the little back-ups before zipping offscreen looked like Bugs Bunny was driving. 

Also, they need to NOT do a story involving time travel. I'm thoroughly sick of it, thanks to Voyager and Enterprise. The last act got pretty stupid.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

But you got to loved the song. :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh yeah, AND...
The deflector weapon trick:

It was such a novel revellation of an idea when ShutUpWesley thought of it in third season TNG.

Then, gee, Scotty came up with it in Generations, 80 years earlier. Guess he didn't write it down.

Now we have it being used in this fanflick as if it's a given, 30 years before even scotty's shot at it.

STOP already!!!

What the writers of New Voyages need to do is FORGET everything that happened after 1969. Write a Star Trek adventure as if it was season 4, September 1970. NOT a confused compillation of events and characters from the following 30 years that hadn't happened yet in 1970.

That, and stop making the ships act like they were animated at Termite Terrace.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Another diehard ST fan. Well if you want to see parody, download New Voyages "Come What May" the first one. The second one is a great
> improvement, and I really like it. Like all fan films they try to get their footing in the first one,then as they make more it gets better.


I saw the first one just now and must agree with you. :freak:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The first one is very Ed Wood-ian in it's execution. The second one fares better, but they really need to get past the "fanboy" aspect of telling a story by having to throw _everything_ into the mix. I prefer simpler, more concise storytelling.

I heartily agree with John about the ship movements with the "cartoon takeoffs". 

There is a side-effect of fast-moving objects in Lightwave 3D that accounts for this, due to the object movements being spline-based. When something takes off quickly from a stand-still, it rears back and shoots forward. This effect is easily eliminated by careful adjustment of the "Tension" control in the Motion Graph panel under the TCB (tension continuity bias) menu. Either they're not aware of this and this is the result, or it is a deliberate decision on their part. Either way, it's annoying.

Myself, I prefer big ships with lots of mass to move as such. Multi-hundred-thousand-ton space vessels should not move about like common houseflies. It completely destroys any suspension of disbelief (not that there is much there, anyway) and pulls me out of the story.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> There is a side-effect of fast-moving objects in Lightwave 3D that accounts for this, due to the object movements being spline-based. When something takes off quickly from a stand-still, it rears back and shoots forward. This effect is easily eliminated by careful adjustment of the "Tension" control in the Motion Graph panel under the TCB (tension continuity bias) menu.


 Same thing happens in Caligari TrueSpace. You just have to edit the spline. I use the program about once a year and I know to do this.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> The first one is very Ed Wood-ian in it's execution. The second one fares better, but they really need to get past the "fanboy" aspect of telling a story by having to throw _everything_ into the mix. I prefer simpler, more concise storytelling.
> 
> I heartily agree with John about the ship movements with the "cartoon takeoffs".
> 
> ...


If you are signed up at EZ BOARD then go to 
http://pub21.ezboard.com/bcowcreekfilms 
this is the forum for New Voyages. Max Rem did the FX, you might want to ask him your questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks, Lloyd.

I know the site. I don't really have any questions, just comments. I would hope that Max would be aware of using the spline controls in Lightwave, considering the overall quality of the effects that he is able to pull off with limited time and almost no budget.

These spline motion artifacts are something I see mostly with people new to the 3D programs and/or are otherwise unaware of the effective use of said controls.

I just want to go on the record to let everyone know that my comments are not meant to bash the folks who create these fanfilms. Quite the contrary. I applaud their efforts. It takes a lot of passion, time, money and effort to pull something on this scale off, especially without the monetary return of a commercial venture.

I do understand, however that the NV producers want to be taken as seriously as "the big boys" in regard to their creations. In that case, the power of the written word, not the glitz of the effects or craftsmanship of the sets, needs to be brought up. Way up.

I saw some real acting talent in this production. Particularly with the Klingon character and the fellow who played Christopher Pike. The sets are very well done, and the foundation for quality effects work had been laid. So, the basic elements are there to do a thoroughly professional job, they just need stronger direction and a more solid story to really pull off a truly first-class production.

Kevin Rubio did it with _Troops_, and Starship Exeter and Hidden Frontier have done a respectable job with far fewer resources. So, it _can_ be done.


----------



## Captain Hunter (Oct 23, 2004)

I thought the latest ep of New Voyages was a vast improvement over their first effort. Though I agree with pretty much what everyone else has said about the kitchen sink plot, and the ships moving like fighter craft. I prefer my ships to move like the good ol' 1701 in TMP, thank you very much. 

I do think they nailed the dialogue well though. The characters sounded convincing, even if the trappings weren't quite there. And I suspect they'll do even better next time out.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Like fighters? I've seen _dragonflies _that couldn't maneuver that fast!


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

John P said:


> I think tyey're Quicktime movies, Dave. But I usually can watch them as they stream, then save them out to my drive. There was a point I had all the eps on 3 CDROMs, but I gave them to a friend. I had to get them off my drive to make room for more important stuff - I can always get them again from their site.
> 
> If you don't want to stream them, you can click the episode link and "save target as..." and watch it after it downloads.
> 
> http://www.hiddenfrontier.com/


OK, the commander guy... is he the guys that does all the documentaries on the Discovery channel, or is his voice just very similar?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Captain Hunter,

Welcome Nick. You look different out of uniform. :lol: 

The more I watch NV, the more I like it, but the speed of the ships do get me a case of motion sickness.  

The FX is done by Max Rem, and you can tell he likes his job, the more ships the happier he is.

Lloyd :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

He needs to be a little less happy to make us a little more happy. :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John, you are already happy so why should he be less happy to make you happy when you are already happy.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy now?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah but I'm less happy when someons gets too happy with bed special effects. So to be more happy, he needs to be less happy.

happy happy joy joy!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What are bed special effects? :freak: 

When I think of the toon effects on NV, I think of this song.
Everybody now,"If your on a highway and a Roadrunner goes BEEP BEEP,best step aside or you will wind up in a heap!" :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> What are bed special effects? :freak:


 Sorry, sometimes I lapse into a Yiddish accent.
"Dose ver really bed speshel effects."


----------

